# Organizations stand for public land



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.nwf.org/News-and-Magazin...as-Public-Lands.aspx/?_utm_source=FacebookNWF

I was glad to see again that aside from the very vocal organizations against the land transfer there are these organizations that also are against the transfer and signed this letter.

The National Wildlife Federation
Boone and Crockett Club
Dallas Safari Club
Ducks Unlimited
National Wild Turkey Federation
Pheasants Forever
Quail Forever
Theodore Roosevelt Conservation Partnership
Trout Unlimited
Wild Sheep Foundation
Wildlife Management Institute
All chapter of the National Wildlife Federation

I honestly get to wondering what exactly the Republican Party thinks it's gaining here at times....... Some of those names above have a lot of members who are traditionally conservative, who they are slapping in the face.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

Good to see some of the big players like DU on there, and especially B&C since every trophy hunter's dream is to be in that book. With the way SFW and the expo is, it has sort of felt like trophy hunting/guiding interests have been falling on the other side of the transfer line.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

I am surprised BHA and RMEF didn't get their names on there though.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

swampfox said:


> I am surprised BHA and RMEF didn't get their names on there though.


I was suprised too, but they have made it clear where they stand several times. It's greats to see Ducks Unlimited, NWTF, Pheasants Forever, and Boone and crocket on that list though.


----------

